# First year turkey hunter



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey I don't mean to impose but this will be my first turkey hunt and after an unsuccessful deer hunt last fall I hope to fill my tag. If you don't mind, where would you suggest going for turkeys? PM's would be good too!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I hear they have a lot of em up in Mendon...


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

My tag is state wide, do you know much about the heber area?


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Freak really, what has this forum come too.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You said you have a statewide tag...be sure you check the actual dates on the tag you have, I think the statewide tags aren't valid for a few weeks...don't plan on using that tag this week.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

skylax17 said:


> My tag is state wide, do you know much about the heber area?


Like BP said, make sure when your hunt starts... Heber... My brother lives up there and he's seen turkeys in every direction from his house. Turkeys are like elk, they're where you find them. Literally! I never "scout" turkeys because they're never in the same place twice it seems. That time of year they move around all the time and you never know where you'll find them. My best advice is to just go hunt. Take someone with you who's hunted them before if you can. That will carve a big chunk off the learning curve.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Hunt the snowline.


----------



## skylax17 (Aug 26, 2012)

gpskid said:


> Freak really, what has this forum come too.


Apparently you were never a beginning hunter.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

I can see both sides of this. I'm a first year turkey hunter and asked if anyone knew of a good location where I could find them on this forum also. But since I managed to get some buddies to show me where they know of a couple different flocks of turkey's I can see why they hold things like that so secretive. It's way off the beaten trail and almost no one hunts there but them. 

I've found for the most part people are really friendly when it comes to general questions about how too and things like that, but asking for locations to hunt/fish is something that should be avoided with due reasons.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Skylax17,

I think that you will find most people on this form are more then willing to help out if you have done your own do-diligence first. First off, if this is your first year hunting turkeys you should have been making phone calls to the DWR and putting a little rubber on the ground prior to this point. It is a little aggravating when some one comes on this form the day before the hunt wanting to know where to go. If you would have done that and then asked for some help I think that everyone would have been more then willing to get you pointed in the right direction. 
Secondly give some general areas where you would like to hunt. I know of several flocks in the Central Unit that you could chase but I don't even know if they are birds you would even consider chasing.

400bull


----------



## FatDaddy63 (Apr 15, 2013)

I just found this site and signed up myself. I will hunt anything that moves if I can get a permit for in and I alway try to educate mself just a little before I even apply for the permit. I'm only hunting turkys for the 2nd time this year. The first year was 2009. My advise is to go for a drive up to near snow line and look around. Ask any one you see if they have seen any of what you are looking for. I have seen or heard tukeys every day I'm in the field. Now getting a good shot at a big gobbler is a lot different story than seeing them. :shock:


----------

